# Ingiuria e calunnia



## Iago (6 Aprile 2009)

due mail anonime non credo vengano prese in considrazione, 10 forse sì...


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Il punto cruciale è se la polizia giudiziaria ha voglia di fare le indagini o no perchè il reato si può configurare. 
In genere per reati così banali non perdono tutto questo tempo ma ci sono casi in cui accade.
Il fatto che il tecnico di computer possa essere incaricato come perito è pacifico.
Il numero dei messaggi non influisce sulla configurazione del reato.


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> due mail anonime non credo vengano prese in considrazione, 10 forse sì...


Perchè se ti insulto 2 volte non è reato se ti insulto 10 si?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Perchè se ti insulto 2 volte non è reato se ti insulto 10 si?


 certo, anche se ti meno due volte non mi dice nulla nessuno. devo farlo svariate volte e rompendoti almeno una decina di ossa (valgon anche le costole)


----------



## Iago (6 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Perchè se ti insulto 2 volte non è reato se ti insulto 10 si?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, anche se ti meno due volte non mi dice nulla nessuno. devo farlo svariate volte e rompendoti almeno una decina di ossa (valgon anche le costole)




si sta parlando di mail anonime, 2 mail anonime...si capisce no? 
...perchè fate esempi strani???


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Inviare sms indesiderati non è configurabile  come reato di molestia. Questo quanto stabilito dalla Corte di Cassazione con  sentenza n. 18449/2005, a seguito di ricorso presentato da un uomo che era stato  condannato in precedenza.  Inviare sms non è una molestia!  





 Nei fatti, un uomo invia due  messaggi via telefonino ad una donna, il tutto in rapida sequenza, e contenenti  ingiurie. 
La donna si rivolge così all?autorità giudiziaria denunciando  l?uomo per il reato di molestia e disturbo alle persone. 
In sostanza,  l?ipotesi di reato lamentata dalla donna è quella di cui all?art. 660 del codice  penale, ovvero: ?Chiunque, in luogo pubblico o aperto al pubblico, ovvero col  mezzo del telefono, per petulanza o per altro biasimevole motivo, reca a taluno  molestia o disturbo è punito con l'arresto fino a sei mesi o con l'ammenda fino  a 516 euro.? 
Nei gradi antecedenti alla Cassazione l?accusato viene  condannato a 500 euro di ammenda. Ebbene, una volta in Cassazione la valutazione  della Corte ribalta totalmente le conclusioni. Difatti la Cassazione innanzi  tutto prende in considerazione l?aspetto razionale della norma, ovvero che la  previsione incriminatrice, formulata in eoica in cui l?impiego del telefono era  concepibile soltanto mediante comunicazioni vocali, non può ritenersi  estensibile anche all?ipotesi in cui detto mezzo (nella specie telefono  cellulare) sia utilizzato esclusivamente per l?invio dei cosiddetti ?SMS?.  
Una volta premesso ciò, occorre considerare altri aspetti caratteristici  dell?invio degli sms. 
Primo elemento valutato dalla Corte, il ricorrere  della caratteristica della cosiddetta petulanza: questa è considerata in ambito  giurisprudenziale come un modo di agire definibile pressante, indiscreto ed  impertinente, che in modo sgradevole interferisce nella sfera della libertà e  della questi di altri persone. Nel caso specifico la Corte sottolinea come i  messaggi siano stati inviati in orari diurni ? quindi senza un disturbo connesso  all?orario di riposo notturno ?, siano stati numericamente esigui ? due messaggi  da valutarsi essenzialmente come una comunicazione unitaria in considerazione  del breve tempo intercorso tra gli invii - e soprattutto la manifestazione dei  contenuti è avvenuta per iscritto: forma di comunicazione non riconducibile ad  una interferenza paragonabile a quella delle telefonata, non integrante  l?aspetto delle reiterazione e serialità che una condotta petulante dovrebbe  contemporaneamente avere. 
La Corte ha quindi annullato la sentenza impugnata  (ovvero quella di condanna), richiamando un difetto anche circa la  qualificazione del reato: i messaggi offensivi inviati ad una persona possono  semmai qualificare il reato di cui all?art. 594, recante l?ingiuria: ?Chiunque  offende l?onore o il decoro di una persona presente è punito con la reclusione  fino a sei mesi o con la multa fino a 516 euro. Alla stessa pena soggiace chi  commette il fatto mediante comunicazione telegrafica o telefonica, o con scritti  o disegni diretti alla persona offesa. La pena è della reclusione fino ad un  anno o della multa fino a 1.032 euro, se l?offesa consiste nella attribuzione di  un fatto determinato. Le pene sono aumentate qualora l?offesa sia commessa in  presenza di più persone.? 
Insomma gli sms sono arrivati in Cassazione e di  cose da dire, sulla normativa penale di riferimento, sembra che ce ne siano in  abbondanza anche per un semplice ?messaggino??. 


Di Avv. V. Frediani  - www.consulentelegaleinformatico.it

___________________________________________________________________
Va bhè che è quasi Pasqua, ma possibile che sei come San Pietro?


----------



## Old Shine (6 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> si sta parlando di mail anonime, 2 mail anonime...si capisce no?
> ...perchè fate esempi strani???


Mi pare fossero messaggi Iago, ma a parte questo il reato di ingiurie o diffamazione è reato istantaneo, cioè si consuma con un unico atto.


----------



## Iago (6 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Inviare sms indesiderati non è configurabile  come reato di molestia. Questo quanto stabilito dalla Corte di Cassazione con  sentenza n. 18449/2005, a seguito di ricorso presentato da un uomo che era stato  condannato in precedenza.  Inviare sms non è una molestia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




letto, grazie...ed è anche un pò diverso, abbastanza più pesante...qui si parla di sms e si valuta l'eventuale disturbo arrecato (orari diurni o notturni)...invece le mail stanno lì, tranquille, non arrecano nessun improvviso disturbo
...secondo, si parla senza ombra di dubbio, di sms contenenti ingiurie ed offese, cosa che nelle mail dell'autrice del 3d non è stato ancora stabilito...perchè potrebbero essere solo informazioni senza ingiurie (come già qualcuno ha scritto)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> letto, grazie...ed è anche un pò diverso, abbastanza più pesante...qui si parla di sms e si valuta l'eventuale disturbo arrecato (orari diurni o notturni)...invece le mail stanno lì, tranquille, non arrecano nessun improvviso disturbo
> ...secondo, si parla senza ombra di dubbio, di sms contenenti ingiurie ed offese, cosa che nelle mail dell'autrice del 3d non è stato ancora stabilito...perchè potrebbero essere solo informazioni senza ingiurie (come già qualcuno ha scritto)


mi sa che hai letto a spizzichi e bocconi. lei ha mandato sms, non email.


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa che hai letto a spizzichi e bocconi. lei ha mandato sms, non email.



hai ragione, non sono mail...ma trovo che non cambi la sostanza...


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Io rinuncio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> letto, grazie.*..ed è anche un pò diverso, abbastanza più pesante...qui si parla di sms e si valuta l'eventuale disturbo arrecato (orari diurni o notturni)...invece le mail stanno lì, tranquille, non arrecano nessun improvviso disturbo*
> ...secondo, si parla senza ombra di dubbio, di sms contenenti ingiurie ed offese, cosa che nelle mail dell'autrice del 3d non è stato ancora stabilito...perchè potrebbero essere solo informazioni senza ingiurie (come già qualcuno ha scritto)





angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa che hai letto a spizzichi e bocconi. lei ha mandato sms, non email.





Iago ha detto:


> hai ragione, *non sono mail...ma trovo che non cambi la sostanza*...


a questo punto mi accodo a shine


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

...ma l'avete letto la sentenza che ha postato Shine??

se sì, me la spiegate accuratamente per favore?
grazie


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Per l'ultima volta, se io dico a tua moglie che tu la cornifichi è diffamazione nei tuoi confronti e potrebbe essere ingiuria nei confronti di tua moglie. Ora però basta, se non ci credi il problema è tuo non ricominciamo la polemica.


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

Il reato di diffamazione





Secondo la Corte di Cassazione la diffamazione è un reato istantaneo che riguarda la diffusione e comunicazione, a più persone, di notizie lesive della reputazione di qualcuno. Ciò che dunque si è voluto tutelare, istituendo questa fattispecie delittuosa, è stato l'interesse dello stato all'integrità morale della persona ed alla sua reputazione, intesa come stima diffusa nell'ambiente sociale ed altrui opinione sul suo onore e decoro. *Giuseppe Giarletta*, nella sua tesi _La diffamazione, art. 595 e segg. c.p._, ci fornisce alcune nozioni in relazione a questa materia, con riferimento, soprattutto, alle ultime pronunce della Suprema Corte. 




*DOMANDE E RISPOSTE / DIRITTO PENALE* * Ingiuria, diffamazione, calunnia *  Commette il reato di *ingiuria* (art. 594 c.p.) chi offende l'onore o il decoro di una persona presente, ed è punito con la reclusione fino a sei mesi o con la multa fino a € 516,46. 
 Commette invece il reato di *diffamazione* (art. 595 c.p.) chi offende l'altrui reputazione in assenza della parsona offesa. In questo caso la pena è della reclusione fino ad un anno e della multa fino a € 1032,91. 
 Dall'ingiuria e dalla diffamazione deve distinguersi il reato di *calunnia* (art. 368 c.p.) che si ha quando taluno, con denunzia, querela, richiesta o istanza, anche se anonima o sotto falso nome, diretta all'Autorità giudiziaria o ad altra Autorità che abbia l'obbligo di riferire all'Autorità giudiziaria, incolpa di un reato una persona che egli sa essere innocente, oppure simula a carico di una persona le tracce di un reato. Per il reato di calunnia la pena è della reclusione da due a sei anni, salvo i casi di aggravante. La giurisprudenza ha chiarito che non è necessario che sia iniziato un procedimento penale a carico della persona offesa dal reato, essendo sufficiente la mera potenzialità che un tale procedimento si avvii.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma l'avete letto la sentenza che ha postato Shine??
> 
> se sì, me la spiegate accuratamente per favore?
> grazie


art. 660 cp: fa solo l'ipotesi della telefonata perchè non esistevano gli sms al tempo della redazione dell'atto e le norme penali non sono suscettibili di applicazione analogica (art. 14 preleggi)
petulanza: modo di agire pressante e indiscreto che nella fattispecie, per la SC, non sembra sussistere per due ordini di motivi: a) gli sms sono inviati di giorno e quindi non disturbano il riposo notturno; b) sono inviati in un arco temporale talmente breve da integrare una comunicazione unitaria, avvenuta per iscritto e quindi con una modalità di comunicazione meno invasiva della telefonata.

Per quello che ho capito io.


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> art. 660 cp: fa solo l'ipotesi della telefonata perchè non esistevano gli sms al tempo della redazione dell'atto e le norme penali non sono suscettibili di applicazione analogica (art. 14 preleggi)
> petulanza: modo di agire pressante e indiscreto che nella fattispecie, per la SC, non sembra sussistere per due ordini di motivi: a) gli sms sono inviati di giorno e quindi non disturbano il riposo notturno; b) sono inviati in un arco temporale talmente breve da integrare una comunicazione unitaria, avvenuta per iscritto e quindi con una modalità di comunicazione meno invasiva della telefonata.
> 
> Per quello che ho capito io.



grazie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie.


 ti mando la parcella a casa.


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

Acc! Tu gli mandi la parcella dopo un parere, io sono giorni che ne sto dando! E' vero che voi di Napolici ci date un bel pò di giri!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Acc! Tu gli mandi la parcella dopo un parere, io sono giorni che ne sto dando! E' vero che voi di Napolici ci date un bel pò di giri!


 i clienti si devono educare shine....o no?


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

*Staff...*

staff...per me le definizioni giuste dei reati sarebbero dovute rimanere nel 3d originario....poi...fà tu...


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti mando la parcella a casa.



bè...allora mi appello...volevo una spiegazione accurata...come se avessi 6 anni


...dopodichè sono pronto a pagare


----------



## Iago (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Acc! Tu gli mandi la parcella dopo un parere,* io sono giorni che ne sto dando! *E' vero che voi di Napolici ci date un bel pò di giri!









...diglielo!!


----------

